# Recommended Resource: The Complete Topical Guide to the Bible



## Beezer (Mar 23, 2018)

Greetings,

I recently purchased _The Complete Topical Guide to the Bible _and I recommend it wholeheartedly. This is the most comprehensive Bible reference of this nature I have ever seen at over 650 pages. If you click the title it is hyperlinked to Amazon where you can see inside if interested. In some ways it reminds me of Nelson's Biblical Cyclopedic Index, which is also a wonderful tool; however, after limited use I can already tell this book is going to get much more use by me. A terrific reference at a terrific price.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Mar 24, 2018)

You might also consider the Cyclopedic Index of the Bible by Nelson, which is essentially extracted from their Open Bible versions.

https://www.thomasnelson.com/nelson-s-biblical-cyclopedic-index

Consider also:
https://www.openbible.info/topics/


----------

